# Unknown problem



## JOEHILL7 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have kato unitrack layout with kato em3 loco(with digitrax decoder). I am also using power cab dcc. Everything has been running well for two weeks sence the lay out was completed. Now when the loco passes over the same section of track it slows down and the headlight flickers. If i slow it down it may stop and i have to move it off that section to get it to go again. I installed kato feeders every 24", this section has a feeder.
I am new(3months) to model trains. 
Can anyone help?
Thanks joe


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Check that section for dirt/contamination.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, clean the crap out of the track, that appears to be where the issue lies.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

JOEHILL7,
I think you have Fried the entire system.
Box it all up send it to me for repairs and I'll get it back to you in a few.....Years.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
You have a simple case of Dirty/oxidized track/loco wheel disease!
Clean with alcohol and all will be good again!


----------



## JOEHILL7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks all, you were right there was a small amount of glue from ballasting.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes we get the softball issues.


----------

